
Show HN: Work Hard Anywhere – The best laptop-friendly cafes and workspaces - Coko
http://workhardanywhere.com
======
Gys
> Proudly collected 2544 workspaces across 632 cities from 57 countries.

I do a lot of travel and work. These numbers do not sound like a lot, as I
assume a strong focus on the US and I live in Europe.

If I could search on your website and have surprising results (more then
expected || new places || unexpected details), that might have convinced me to
install the app. Now you didn't.

~~~
hodgesmr
I'm not 100% sure, but I believe those are only spots that have been reviewed
by WHA users. The app itself still has tons and tons of spots (I think from
Foursquare data?) that are pinned on the map but needing some feedback from
users. It looks like the creators are watching these comments, so please
correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
Coko
You're 100% right, the numbers are spots that are reviewed by WHA users. The
Foursquare spots are still on the map, but aren't counted because we don't
have the work-related attributes yet.

------
We2soRae
Is that just a copy of [https://workfrom.co/](https://workfrom.co/) ?

~~~
Coko
Love what workfrom is doing. We're both in the same space in empowering remote
workers, but Work Hard Anywhere focuses on mobile, for on-the-go folks. And
more than that, we'd like to encourage our users to build their own coffice
community by sharing what they're working on, so people who are in the same
space can find ways to network and collaborate with each other.

~~~
Gys
I like the idea to know who else is 'in da house'. Its not clear (enough) from
the website.

~~~
Coko
Cool, that sounds great! We'll make it more prominent on the website. Thanks
again.

~~~
Gys
It might be a way to better promotion if you can turn this (or something else)
into a selling point to the individual workspaces. To get them involved into
'selling' your app.

Because I really think its difficult (actually almost impossible) to sell to
all individuals like me. You are not tre first and not the last offering this
kind of 'directory'. You need critical mass. By offering something unique
and/or promote differently. If there is a benefit (added value) for the
workspaces then they might be compelled to do the selling for you. Much easier
;-)

